# Good Deal?



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright guys I put up my piranha which I recently got, for sale but at the same time got an offer to trade my piranha for some guy's manuelli. Originally I put up the piranha on sale on kijiji for 200 to keep away the low ballers and people who might not be able to care and dedicate them selves to the fish. The guy who was coming said he might not be able to come till tomorrow to make the trade for the manuelli but another individual said he would purchase the piranha. Since the other individual was the first to reply I said I was willing to drop the price to 100, should I wait for the manuelli guy to come tomorrow or should I wait for the the guy who wants to buy it? Any feed back is appreciated...even the bad comments, thanks guys in advance.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A trade for a manny would be a great trade for you but it is a pointless trade if you do not want a manny. So what I am saying is if you want a manny thats a good trade but if not you may as well take the cash to get something you do want. I also probably wouldn't drop the price to 100$ if the other guy agreed on 200$ unless you knew the guy or something.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

what kind of piranha would you trade for the manny ??


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I beleive it was a rhom or compressus. Check the id section as there is a topic on it but i forget what exactly it looked like and what it was said to be


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> A trade for a manny would be a great trade for you but it is a pointless trade if you do not want a manny. So what I am saying is if you want a manny thats a good trade but if not you may as well take the cash to get something you do want. I also probably wouldn't drop the price to 100$ if the other guy agreed on 200$ unless you knew the guy or something.


I thought 200 was to high my self, I just put 200 to keep away the low ballers. The buyer said he would pay the full 200, cause he really wants the fish. At the same time I want the manni, but either way if I did sell my piranha to the buyer the guy who wants to trade said he would sell the manni for 200. So iam guessing if I sold my piranha to the buyer and used the 200 to buy the manni then I'll would be making all three of the party members happy. Does that sound logical to do?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Sylar_92 said:


> A trade for a manny would be a great trade for you but it is a pointless trade if you do not want a manny. So what I am saying is if you want a manny thats a good trade but if not you may as well take the cash to get something you do want. I also probably wouldn't drop the price to 100$ if the other guy agreed on 200$ unless you knew the guy or something.


I thought 200 was to high my self, I just put 200 to keep away the low ballers. The buyer said he would pay the full 200, cause he really wants the fish. At the same time I want the manni, but either way if I did sell my piranha to the buyer the guy who wants to trade said he would sell the manni for 200. So iam guessing if I sold my piranha to the buyer and used the 200 to buy the manni then I'll would be making all three of the party members happy. Does that sound logical to do?
[/quote]
if that makes all three happy why not. If you want to try to sell your fish for less you could see if the guy with the manny would sell for 20-50$ less


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

It makes sense if you want a manny and if you're going to keep him !

If not, just sell your other piranha.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Why make things so complicated? Just sell or if you want and will keep the manny then make the trade. Its that simple and sice you didnt pay much for it then its profit either way


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

FEEFA said:


> Why make things so complicated? Just sell or if you want and will keep the manny then make the trade. Its that simple and sice you didnt pay much for it then its profit either way


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe the guy wants to trade the manny because he thinks you're offering an altuvei.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I showed trader the piranha I have and he thinks it could be altuvie and afterwards replied that he wouldnt mind paying 200 for the fish. Thats where I got the 200 price lable, it was from an idividual who actually looked at the fish. I still think my piranha is a compressus but the guy who wants is willing to pay me 200 for it, I told him I would sell it to him 100 but he is becoming arrogant saying he doesnt want to feel like him is scamming me what ever he meant by that. Thanks for the advice guys, I think I'll follow through with my original plan and sell my piranha to get 200 and then use the 200 to buy the manni, that way all three members are satisfied.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Hows the cariba situation going? Are you still getting them aswell as keeping the manny? Just curious?


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

big als getting caribas isnt very reliable, so the caribas might not even come


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

But he spoke with the manager???


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Briaan said:


> big als getting caribas isnt very reliable, so the caribas might not even come


Thats because Big Als lied to him to shut him up. Big als can't get cariba.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> big als getting caribas isnt very reliable, so the caribas might not even come


Thats because Big Als lied to him to shut him up. Big als can't get cariba.
[/quote]
Ive seen caribe before at big als hamilton though there were only a few so they may of been traded in. Either way the most reliable way to get caribe would probably be to order them online from somebody that you know has them or can get them as locally it is pretty much hit and miss with the majority being a miss.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

They would have been trades ins for store credit.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> They would have been trades ins for store credit.


X2, that is what happens in most cases.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sylar_92 said:


> I showed trader the piranha I have and he thinks it could be altuvie and afterwards replied that he wouldnt mind paying 200 for the fish. Thats where I got the 200 price lable, it was from an idividual who actually looked at the fish. I still think my piranha is a compressus but the guy who wants is willing to pay me 200 for it, I told him I would sell it to him 100 but he is becoming arrogant saying he doesnt want to feel like him is scamming me what ever he meant by that. Thanks for the advice guys, I think I'll follow through with my original plan and sell my piranha to get 200 and then use the 200 to buy the manni, that way all three members are satisfied.


Still how can you sell a fish labeled as an altuvei when you have no real concrete evidence that it is in fact an altuvei. It's one thing to try and make a profit....that's cool but it's another thing to be deceitful.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

indeed


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sylar_92 said:


> They would have been trades ins for store credit.


X2, that is what happens in most cases.
[/quote]

I didn't follow up on you offering it to me for a reason. I am not interested in a heater burned fish for $70 when I can get a RRS and a rhom for $200 shipped. Don't think I am mad at all. I never wanted your "Gold Diamond Rhom" just like nobody on this forum will trust you enough to buy your self proclaimed Altuvie. You just want to try and make 4 times your money into it by saying its a Altuvie. News flash. You are the only one who thinks its an altuvie.

If you would like I will sell you my red bellied gold/purple diamond highback sanchezbeus. $300


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Lets play nicely now . .


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> They would have been trades ins for store credit.


X2, that is what happens in most cases.
[/quote]

I didn't follow up on you offering it to me for a reason.1: I am not interested in a heater burned fish for $70 when I can get a RRS and a rhom for $200 shipped. Don't think I am mad at all. I never wanted your "Gold Diamond Rhom" just like nobody on this forum will trust you enough to buy your 2:self proclaimed Altuvie. 3:You just want to try and make 4 times your money into it by saying its a Altuvie. 4:News flash. You are the only one who thinks its an altuvie.

4:If you would like I will sell you my red bellied gold/purple diamond highback sanchezbeus. $300
[/quote]

Am going to make this clear just so you can see what I said because you clearly dint properly read what I wrote during my first Id thread.

1: It was hearter burned and thats why I put it up for *$30 NOT $70 like you are saying!

*2: "SELF PROCLAIMED ALTUVIE" I said it my self at the end of my ID thread, Iam IDing the piranha a *COMPRESSUS,* Ring anybells, oh wait you dint even bother to look. While you keep saying the majority of people on that thread said it was a sanchezi, your wrong the majority said it was a *COMPRESSUS* .

3: Your saying Iam trying to make 4 times what I paid for, for one thing I told you the price lable is to keep low ballers away and today when the guy came I said I would sell it to him for 100 but he refused and paid me the full 200 that was listed because that was what *HE PERSONALLY BELIEVED IT WAS WORTH* . Its like if I bought a baby rhom for $15 and then sold it for $80 after several years of it growing out. The original owner bought it for $200 at aquatic kingdom at 4inches, Iam selling it for half the price after it has grown bigger since then.

4: *You think Iam the only one on this ite who thinks the piranha is a Altuvie* , Here let me count for you since you dint. 3 people on this site think its a altuvie, the buyer thinks its an altuvie, the trader thinks its a atluvie and once again I will say* MY PIRANHA IS A COMPRESSUS* .

One more thing, In the words of Briaan: *GET THE







OFF MY THREAD*


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You offered the Rhom to me for $70+Shipping. So don't think I can't remember.

Clever that you decided to take Altuvie out of the title but you left it in the body, here is a link to you selling it under the name S.Altuvie Kijiji

You bought it for $50 and put it up for $200 a week later. Also you try and make it seem like you have had the fish for months by your ad.

Here is the link to the ID thread where nobody but you had it in their mind that the fish was S.Altuvie so again your wrong. My link

Again if you look at the ID thread people guessed S.Sanchezi and S.Compressus. But like Ja'eh said you are going to lie to someone and sell them a different fish then they think it is.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> You offered the Rhom to me for $70+Shipping. So don't think I can't remember.
> 
> Clever that you decided to take Altuvie out of the title but you left it in the body, *here is a link to you selling it under the name S.Altuvie *Kijiji
> 
> ...


BLAP!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

"extremely rare 6.5 inch Purple/Blue Diamond Piranha

Hey guys I have decided to switch to raising a different species of fish. I have a 6-7 inch purple diamond piranha, he has very deep ruby red eyes, purple and blue extremly shiney diamond scales, a nice red-orange throatand nice fins. He is completly healthy and aggressive, he finger chases and will eat raw foods like raw frozen shrimp, tilapia, Hikari sinking sticks and home bred feeder fish once a month. If you guys are interested please email me if your seriously interested, no trades or low balling offers because this fish is very hard to come by. This fish is extremely rare and is worth $300 so Im helping who ever buys this save $100, heres a link if you dont believe me If it is an altuvie like I've been told: http://www.aquascapeonline.com/aquatic-live-stock-fresh-water-fish-piranhas-genus-serrasalmus-altuvie-piranha/"

1) It is abit deceitful to advertise what the majorty say to be a compressus as being extreamly rare when you are in the GTA
2) Purple diamond is another false front that is usually applied to rhoms or sanchezi
3)You make it sound liek a compressus is super rare by saying it and saying it is worth 300$ and linking to an altuvie

I don't care if you sell it for 200$ and profit if the buyer is fine with it but I would tell him most people are saying compressus or sanchezi and you got only 1-2 altuvie.

Also to JZ you are back to "knowing" everything. You seem to know that no big als can get in caribe yet are there even any big als in thunder bay or how many big als have you even went to? Once again like before it sounds like an assumption based on what you may of heard secondhand.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Big Als has not brought in any Cariba in the past 2 years. What makes you think they will this year with the laws getting more strict?

Either way. 
<---- This guy isn't going to get hustled by the kid so theres no point in my posting here anymore lol. I posted my proof.

In any aspect this kid is asking if its okay to rip 2 people off.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Big Als has not brought in any Cariba in the past 2 years. What makes you think they will this year with the laws getting more strict?
> 
> Either way.
> <---- This guy isn't going to get hustled by the kid so theres no point in my posting here anymore lol. I posted my proof.


Big als gets shipments from colombia so they could get caribe from there. Big als doesn't usually bring in many types of fish but that doesn't nessisarily mean they cannot. Most people won't know the difference b/w reds and caribe anyways so would ratherjust sell reds that they can get dirt cheap.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Big Als has not brought in any Cariba in the past 2 years. What makes you think they will this year with the laws getting more strict?
> 
> Either way.
> <---- This guy isn't going to get hustled by the kid so theres no point in my posting here anymore lol. I posted my proof.


Big als gets shipments from colombia so they could get caribe from there. Big als doesn't usually bring in many types of fish but that doesn't nessisarily mean they cannot. Most people won't know the difference b/w reds and caribe anyways so would ratherjust sell reds that they can get dirt cheap.
[/quote]

Looked at the wrong page









Like the editted post says. They haven't gotten their own shippment of cariba in years. What makes you think this year would be any different?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> "extremely rare 6.5 inch Purple/Blue Diamond Piranha
> 
> Hey guys I have decided to switch to raising a different species of fish. I have a 6-7 inch purple diamond piranha, he has very deep ruby red eyes, purple and blue extremly shiney diamond scales, a nice red-orange throatand nice fins. He is completly healthy and aggressive, he finger chases and will eat raw foods like raw frozen shrimp, tilapia, Hikari sinking sticks and home bred feeder fish once a month. If you guys are interested please email me if your seriously interested, no trades or low balling offers because this fish is very hard to come by. This fish is extremely rare and is worth $300 so Im helping who ever buys this save $100, heres a link if you dont believe me If it is an altuvie like I've been told: http://www.aquascapeonline.com/aquatic-live-stock-fresh-water-fish-piranhas-genus-serrasalmus-altuvie-piranha/"
> 
> ...


The only piranhas I see Big Al's actually getting in that are not trade ins are, juvi reds, juvi rhoms, sanchezis, elongs and the occasional eigenmannis and macs....I've yet to see any Big Al's in the GTA have caribas shipped in. Sorry I have to agree with JZ on this one.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Ja said:


> The only piranhas I see Big Al's actually getting in that are not trade ins are, juvi reds, juvi rhoms, sanchezis, elongs and the occasional eigenmannis and macs....I've yet to see any Big Al's in the GTA have caribas shipped in. Sorry I have to agree with JZ on this one.


I am not saying for sure they are comming in. All i am pointing out is that it is ignorant to be supposedly sure on something that you have no actual experince on. From what I know and correct me if I am wrong but he has never been to a big als and is basing his "knowlege" on what he hears. Just becasue they don't usually stock it doesn't mean if you were actually serious you couldn't get some through them on special order in season. Eitehr way I have taken it to pm so this thrend can stay on topic. Other stores can get them so how is it somehow impossible for a big als to get them. Im not saying for sure they are coming in or not but I am saying JZ always makes assumptions on based on what he hears second hand and therefore "knows."

I'll add an example.

The closest big als to me is Hamilton. I go there at least every month or two. I have never seen a RRS there in the years I have went. Somehow Als and Inflade got two from there on special order. JZ is probably thinking this must be impossible and als and inflade must be lying. What is actually happening a logical person may ask. Als knows the fishroom manager and they got them on special order. So what is my point? A store may be able to order things that they don't stock if you can convince them to and are serious about purchase. If you are ready to pay for them and make them aware you really want them and are not just wondering they will probably be alot more willing to oder you something special. lfs want profit so unless they know people want an oddball item they are safer getting some common tetras, cichlids... that they know will sell like clockwork.

I also agree with below that most of the staff don't know much but that is up to the buyer to pick though them to find one who actually knows what they are talking about and are not just telling you what you want to hear. Bring a picture in to show them if you want to be sure they know the correct fish, give them some former species names that their supplier may still call it, talk to multiple staff and managers... One may not know while another.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Honestly I think half of the staff that work in the fish room at all Big Al's are full of crap and don't know what the hell they're talking about when it comes to most uncommon predatory fish let a lone piranhas.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

This thread is a ROYAL RUMBLE !! Loads of different arguments here


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

Whats it to you if hes selling his fish for 200? if he sells it, its his choice. Ive seen a juvie rhom for 200 on kijiji, if you wanna rant about getting ripped, go email that dude. And again the id forum is a BEST guess, none of you can say forsure what it is, and where it came from, therefore theres no logic in arguing what species it is, and how much he can sell it for. A majority vote is not absolute. There's nothing wrong with selling something for over price, its the buyers fault for not looking more into it. Sure the fish looks like a comp, or a sanchezi, but it also looks like a altuvie, does it not? unless he was selling the P as a elong and for 5000, then you can say something, but theres debate which species it is, better to sell something over priced then under. and zanni, he got the P for 100 plus tax at big als vaughan, does it make sense to you that he would sell it for a lot cheaper then he got it for? I would slap him cause i drove him there, and he only had it for a few weeks. He did end up selling it but that isnt relevant. the point is, f*ck what you have to say when it comes to personal business. And cluster is right about the big als thing. Unless youve visited EVERY big als, you cant say they haven't received any caribe. I asked joel, whos the guy that's running the twitter for big als, and he said they have had them,and he has stated you can do custom orders, and they do them "all the time".

Also the purple diamond thing is valid as when you call a rhom a black diamond, if it has purple glittery scales, why not? Black diamond rhom isnt a species, its a name to describe the fish, so as purple diamond, can be used to describe this fish.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Not even worth the time for a reply ahaha.


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

cause you have nothing to say. stfu


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

We will see if big als get you boys your cariba.


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

and btw you did reply

im not saying they will or will not, im simply stating you cant say forsure they wont, that you cannot dispute with.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright time to close this thread, and JZ shut up and read this then think about the reply. The guy just emailed me said he knows for sure it cant be a altuvie because the head shouldnt have been so bulky at that size and the overall appearence is not matching to the atuvie's physical characteristics. Also he said a altuvie's eyes are'nt as red as the one he bought from me. Even though he knows this he still said he doesnt regret buying the fish because he believes 200 is a good price for it because he personally believes thats what it's worth. The buyer is happy with his purchase, I have the money already what do you want me to do, go back to his house and give him 100 dollars back. Also like Briaan said above, I went to bigals and bought a 3" black rhom which cost me over a hundred dollars $100 , and do I regret or feel bad about getting ripped off by the store? Hell no I dont. If anything I feel good because I rescued the piranha, they had it in a tank with black gravel and let it get stressed to make it more blackend just to sell it to get profit. When I bought the fish for 100 plus I dint think for one second that it was a dumb decision because I know what they can become. Alright to finally close this I would like to ask a mod to lock this for good and next time JZ if you dont agree with me or have something to say PM me that way the thread doesnt keep going due to pointless arguemnets over and over again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i believe this goes here..


----------



## Briaan (Feb 9, 2011)

zanni loves to make a fool of himself







.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Traveller said:


>


Lmao


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Sylar_92 said:


> Alright time to close this thread, and JZ shut up and read this then think about the reply. The guy just emailed me said he knows for sure it cant be a altuvie because the head shouldnt have been so bulky at that size and the overall appearence is not matching to the atuvie's physical characteristics. Also he said a altuvie's eyes are'nt as red as the one he bought from me. Even though he knows this he still said he doesnt regret buying the fish because he believes 200 is a good price for it because he personally believes thats what it's worth. The buyer is happy with his purchase, I have the money already what do you want me to do, go back to his house and give him 100 dollars back. Also like Briaan said above, I went to bigals and bought a 3" black rhom which cost me over a hundred dollars $100 , and do I regret or feel bad about getting ripped off by the store? Hell no I dont. If anything I feel good because I rescued the piranha, they had it in a tank with black gravel and let it get stressed to make it more blackend just to sell it to get profit. When I bought the fish for 100 plus I dint think for one second that it was a dumb decision because I know what they can become. Alright to finally close this I would like to ask a mod to lock this for good and next time JZ if you dont agree with me or have something to say PM me that way the thread doesnt keep going due to pointless arguemnets over and over again.


I highly doubt that buddy bought your compressus for two bills.







And if so lol!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Briaan said:


> Whats it to you if hes selling his fish for 200? if he sells it, its his choice. Ive seen a juvie rhom for 200 on kijiji, if you wanna rant about getting ripped, go email that dude. And again the id forum is a BEST guess, none of you can say forsure what it is, and where it came from, therefore theres no logic in arguing what species it is, and how much he can sell it for. A majority vote is not absolute. There's nothing wrong with selling something for over price, its the buyers fault for not looking more into it. Sure the fish looks like a comp, or a sanchezi, but it also looks like a altuvie, does it not? unless he was selling the P as a elong and for 5000, then you can say something, but theres debate which species it is, better to sell something over priced then under. and zanni, he got the P for 100 plus tax at big als vaughan, does it make sense to you that he would sell it for a lot cheaper then he got it for? I would slap him cause i drove him there, and he only had it for a few weeks. He did end up selling it but that isnt relevant. the point is, f*ck what you have to say when it comes to personal business. And cluster is right about the big als thing. Unless youve visited EVERY big als, you cant say they haven't received any caribe. I asked joel, whos the guy that's running the twitter for big als, and he said they have had them,and he has stated you can do custom orders, and they do them "all the time".
> 
> Also the purple diamond thing is valid as when you call a rhom a black diamond, if it has purple glittery scales, why not? Black diamond rhom isnt a species, its a name to describe the fish, so as purple diamond, can be used to describe this fish.


It's not about what he's selling it for, I could care less. If you're able to sell a small compressus like the one in question for $200 than all the power to you....I would do the same but trying to sell a piranha under a false ID is a straight bitch move. You say the fish hasn't been ruled out as an altuvei but it hasn't been confirmed as an altuvei neither which means it can't be sold as an altuvei. The whole reason for the debate on the ID of this fish I believe was in an attempt by the owner to jack up the price by making people in particular less informed or inexperienced piranha hobbyists think that it may be an altuvei. Knowing that many members here do browse through Kijiji and other classifieds sites, I must say that this was a fairly decent attempt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Briaan said:


> Alright time to close this thread, and JZ shut up and read this then think about the reply. The guy just emailed me said he knows for sure it cant be a altuvie because the head shouldnt have been so bulky at that size and the overall appearence is not matching to the atuvie's physical characteristics. Also he said a altuvie's eyes are'nt as red as the one he bought from me. Even though he knows this he still said he doesnt regret buying the fish because he believes 200 As long as he knows it probably isn't altuvie and is buying based on that specific fish go ahead to sell it for whatever you can get so you can get the manny and make all 3 parties happyis a good price for it because he personally believes thats what it's worth. The buyer is happy with his purchase, I have the money already what do you want me to do, go back to his house and give him 100 dollars back. Also like Briaan said above, I went to bigals and bought a 3" black rhom which cost me over a hundred dollars $100 , and do I regret or feel bad about getting ripped off by the store? Hell no I dont. If anything I feel good because I rescued the piranha, they had it in a tank with black gravel and let it get stressed to make it more blackend just to sell it to get profit. When I bought the fish for 100 plus I dint think for one second that it was a dumb decision because I know what they can become. Alright to finally close this I would like to ask a mod to lock this for good and next time JZ if you dont agree with me or have something to say PM me that way the thread doesnt keep going due to pointless arguemnets over and over again.


IMO i will pay an average price for an average fish. If the fish is nicer then average I will gladly pay more to get that specific fish so if you like a specific fish im all for paying 2x more to get that specific one.

closed


----------

